# $199.99 All-in-plan (LIFETIME) is available !



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok, turns out I did this the hard way.

After unpleasant experiences with BOLTs, I replaced three of them with two Roamio Pro's and a Mini in December 2018. One Roamio Pro is monthly, the other I was able to transfer the remainder of my Annual Plan from my BOLT, which I then sold on eBay with no plan.

I wanted to get a All-in-plan Roamio Pro to save money, so I haunted eBay for several months (all the time paying $14.99/month). Finally snapped one up for about $325 shipped.

Then I spent many hours transferring recordings to an old 4TB Premiere Lifetime I have (what a pain). I'm using TE4 and transferring is very difficult, though streaming from the old Premiere Lifetime is easy.

With everything transferred, I wiped the monthly Roamio Pro clean, and called TiVo to cancel the $14.99 Monthly Service and obtain a Case Number so as to properly eBay this Roamio Pro.

The agent asked if I would keep the Roamio Pro if it cost less. I said ok. He offered me $9.99. Good Deal, I said, but still too much. He offered me $6.99.

I told him I really wanted an All-in-plan at a discount. He said he could not.

So I told him let us proceed cancelling service.

Quickly he came back with $199.99 All-in-plan. I accepted.

This all really surprised me, as I had owned the Roamio Pro only three months. Usually TiVo was looking at a year of ownership as a minimum.

So now I have a spare Roamio Pro All-in-plan.

Sadly, my final Roamio Pro that lacks All-in-plan has an Annual until Mid-June 2019.

I could sell that one, but TiVo will not allow any portion of pre-paid subscriptions to transfer to a new owner.

I could wait until June and try to convert that one to $199.99 All-in-plan. If TiVo refuses, I'll just transfer recordings and use the Roamio Pro All-in-plan I upgraded today.

And then sell the one I just converted to All-in-plan. All-in-plan units are much easier to sell for $300 than unsubscribed units for $100.

I have a lot to think about.

But for you, especially if you are paying $14.99 Monthly on your Roamio Pro, get ye to a phone TODAY !


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

That's how I got my lifetime. I was trying for $99, but could only get $199. You should be able to get $199 for the last Tivo.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

schatham said:


> That's how I got my lifetime. I was trying for $99, but could only get $199. You should be able to get $199 for the last Tivo.


I agree, but I'm hedging my bet and will not sell my new (as of today) All-in-plan until June - when hopefully I can convert the other one.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

I just got my $99 annual plan on my Roamio upgraded to All-In Lifetime for...

*$99 !!
*
Called customer support and asked when my annual sub would renew and how can I prevent the auto-renewal while I check out other options. I was immediately offered the same options the OP was. The monthly plans were of no interest, and I pointed out that the All-in price of $199 didn't save me anything on an old box that might not last that long. I asked if they could do any better. I was put on hold for a few minutes and they came back with the $99 offer. Sweet!

For the record, I've been a continuous TiVo customer for 20 years, and this particular box for at least 5.


----------



## skyline987 (Dec 18, 2006)

jerrymc said:


> I just got my $99 annual plan on my Roamio upgraded to All-In Lifetime for...
> 
> *$99 !!
> *
> ...


Just tried for $99. Apparently I don't have the clout you do!  I'll settle for $199 though. I've only been a customer for 8 years with this account and 4 years with these boxes.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

skyline987 said:


> Just tried for $99. Apparently I don't have the clout you do!  I'll settle for $199 though. I've only been a customer for 8 years with this account and 4 years with these boxes.


Wait another year on those boxes and try (5 years possibly being the magic number). 

Scott


----------



## skyline987 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was going to wait but after some quick math the lifetime at $199 lifetime will pay for itself in about 15 months


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Well worth it for resale value too.


----------

